# Merida bikes?



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

My brother is really itching to get a mountain bike..

He is in another country and Meridas there are selling like pancakes.. 

so he is thinking of getting a MATTS TFS 300-D for $580 

We cant find any "Real" review for this bike... so I am hoping somebody here can shed a light on this bike. Or even for just the brand Merida in general (i.e. do they make good bikes?)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've seen several Merida bikes. I think that Merida is one of the big bike factories in Taiwan that relatively recently decided to start their own brand. 

I can't say anything on the ride, but I think they're pretty good bikes from what I've seen.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a 2008 Merida One-Five-O, awesome bike. Generally have good spec for the money, and they have the 2nd or 3rd (can't remember which) largest bike factory in taiwan. They make frames for quite a few bigger brands like Specialized (which they own approx 20% of).
They are more more popular in Europe, Asia and Australasia than in the States.

So yes, he has no reason not to buy one:thumbsup:


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

A brand very popular in Israel as well. Considered good value for money. They are not marketed in North America due to some obligations of the factory towards the companies it produces bikes for .
Unlike virtually all other manufacturers, Merida gives warranty on second hand (still 5 yrs rather than lifetime, but a guy I knew broke an older frame and got replacement for free. I am not sure if it was generosity of the manufacturer or of the local dealer though).


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

They are massive here in China. A Taiwanese brand that is deigned in Germany, headquartered in Taiwan and made in both Taiwan and China. They own some of Specialized and have connections with GT plus a host of other brands, although it gets complex and secretive.

Anyhow bikes are very good, and good value for money although I personally think Giant do everything just a bit better, with a larger range and better gravity bikes.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Found this...

Merida Mountain Bikes - Reviews | Bikes.org.uk

But had to laugh at this...

The raw materials of this technology include a special combination of *High Modulus, Ultra-High Modulus,* and *Intermediate carbon fibers*. Other technology used by Merida includes *"Time Warp"*-designed to reduce wind resistance & increase cyclist speed, *"Flex Stay*"-their seat & chain combination which allows it to absorb vertical forces much more easily, and *"Compact Geometry"*-*provides the performance benefits* of smaller, stiffer, lighter frames, *making the cyclist faster,* while adding aesthetic appeal as well.

Oh the *"buzz words"* industry hype thing again...LMAO


----------



## joadesa123 (Mar 29, 2012)

It is a reaaly good bike brand. It is not very known in USA due to they produce some Frames for Specialized and some others so they are not allowed to sell in USA for this.
But these bikes are really good I got a Merida One Forty and is great!


----------



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Really great info guys!!! Thanks!!!

Is there anyone who have owned the 300D or 100D? Any personal reviews on these bikes?


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Generally the higher the number the better, i.e. 100D is lower end 1000D/3000D etc is the higher end, so a 300D bike is lower to mid end bike. I'd would say a 100D would be borderline for off-road use, as the component level will not be that good. 300D seems to be the base level for decent off road capable bikes.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

In general, the Merida frames are quite good, even on their low end bikes. The low end bikes save costs by skimping on the peripherals, the front ends are generally pretty average, if not insultingly awful, in order to keep costs low. That said, they do offer a competitive gear set usually, Shimano mid range stuff works solidly.

Expect to want to replace the front enough though, the frames, in my experience are very well built, pretty sure they all come with lifetime warranties on them. I wouldn't say no to one, and good started bike for sure.


----------



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a quick update... my brother bought the TFS 300D bike. Its been a week now, he has only used it only onroad up to now. He is very happy with the bike. He is having a bit of issue with the preload of his XCR fork but other than that all seems solid.

Keep the info coming though as this will help him (and me) to get a heads up on what to expect on this bike/brand. Thanks!!!


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

I know this is old topic but in case somebody is searching for info on merida ... I have been riding merida 500$ level bike for 3 years now, it is xc/hybrid type and one thing I can say for sure - frame is exceptionally good. Really I am overweight and I am pushing this bike on trails, forest bumps and jumps etc and frame simply takes everything you throw at it.
Other parts from time to time require upgrading as they were low end and simply wear off after time 

In one line I would say "Merida = really strong low end frames"


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

joadesa123 said:


> It is a reaaly good bike brand. It is not very known in USA due to they produce some Frames for Specialized and some others so they are not allowed to sell in USA for this.


I believe Merida owns about half of Specialized. I believe it's 49%. Maybe it's more of a choice on their part to stay with an already-established brand in the States.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty sure Merida was being paid by Giant in order to stay clear of the US market. Not sure if that's still in effect but there was some arrangement (maybe it wasn't Giant, don't think it was Trek) because the other company felt they'd lose too much if Merida joined the game.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Merida bikes are alright. They had some problems with cracking frames in the past but I think it was fixed now.


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I used to own a merida warrior. A really good low end bike. The drive train is great, frame is OK too. But the fork is not very smooth. Personally I think it's a good choice


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I've sold my Specialized S-Works Epic and ordered a Merida Big Nine Team Edition frameset. Should be here end of the week.

They have some really neat features like the FSA Head Block headset, which prevents damage from the brakes / shifters to the top tube of the frame in event of a crash.


----------



## Nzginzu (Aug 18, 2012)

I recently brought a merida 500D to get into mountain biking. Change the pedals and shorten the stem for my comfort. Overal very happy with it..build quality is nice and good mid range Shimano components with it.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Zaf said:


> Pretty sure Merida was being paid by Giant in order to stay clear of the US market. Not sure if that's still in effect but there was some arrangement (maybe it wasn't Giant, don't think it was Trek) because the other company felt they'd lose too much if Merida joined the game.


Merida bought 49% of Specialized in 2001, the purchase deal was that Merida gets to make frames for Specialized and they don't sell the Merida brand in the US market where it would be in competition with the Specialized brand.
Merida is the #2 frame manufacturer in the world after Giant and they manufacturer frames for several bike brands.
Merida sells their own brand bikes in 65 countries around the world.
Merida would be making plenty of money out of the US market without actually selling bikes there with their part ownership of Specialized, their frame sales to Specialized and frame sales other companies who sell bikes there.

http://www.merida.com.au/about/history.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merida_Bikes


----------



## rockwusho (May 15, 2012)

HePE27 said:


> do they make good bikes?)


I think .. yeah .. it's not bad ,, i have Merida matt70 2012 for 3-4mounts .. and its good ... 
on this level u can choose FUJI or Giant bike too ..Be sure to research about it ..


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

I think Merida is a pretty good brand. You see a ton of them over here in Europe and they make a wide price range of bikes.


----------



## Sam25 (Sep 22, 2012)

Merida also sells bikes with the "Boardman" brand in the UK
They sell under their parent brand ("Merida") in Scandinavia.


----------



## Purulento (Aug 27, 2009)

So the Merida frames have same quality of the Specialized ones (considering the same price range)? There's no lifetime warranty on merida frames though...


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Purulento said:


> There's no lifetime warranty on merida frames though...


This link says "Lifetime frame warranty & carbon crash replacement"

Maybe their warranty policy varies from country to country.


----------



## Nzginzu (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I was told by the bike shop that I brought my bike from to keep the invoice as Merida have life time warranty on the frames.


----------



## arkhamasylum (Mar 29, 2012)

I've owned a Merida Big Nine TFS XT-D 29er and I can say it's a great value bike, similar bikes SGD$1800 (US$1400) from other brands offer a mix of low to mid range components. I mean, its like getting a frame for free  The (aluminum) frame quality is great, welding, paintwork. I'll try to write a review of the TFS XT-D, overall I was happy with it. My only gripe is they do not offer S(15") size for their higher end 29ers (e.g., Giant, etc).

By the way, the warranty in Singapore for frames is 5 years.


----------



## brad01 (Jan 8, 2013)

I test ride for merida here in Australia, currently testing there new 140 xt with the new VPK suspension set up and loving it, solid, fast and fun! There range this year is awesome and is going to be a big player in the trail/all mountain market. Check it out on facebook: merida mountain bikes test rider brad harper. I have some epic test rides and racing.for this bike, should be a whole lotta fun!!..


----------



## Henrik93 (Jan 9, 2013)

just a side note: I'm living in Denmark, and is not the country where you find the most Merida bikes, However I've tried a few (not for a long ride though) and it felt really good an reliable


----------



## nmquince (May 5, 2014)

Hi – I’ve had a Merida Big Nine TFS500 for about 250kms of town commuting and can say I am not particularly happy with it. After about 50kms I noticed the wheels not tracking in the same line. Really hard to explain but obvious to the eye. I took it back to the store and showed them, the mechanic eventually saw it but I basically had an argument with the store owner about it. Now the bottom bracket sounds like it’s about to explode when I ride up hills under load. Now I don’t know what to do with it as I don't want to go back to the store. 
The bike looks good and has some really good components on it but the quality of build is terrible. I wish I hadn’t purchased it!


----------

